# Orange Mushrooms???



## Nealbopper

My field guide says that these are Lactarius Thyinos. Edible / choice and highly sought after. Anybody try these before because I know where there are at least 60 of them. Found 6 hens and a bunch of Oysters today, big ones too. I could have picked a bazillion Honey mushrooms today.











Honey Mushrooms


----------



## Roosevelt

Did they bleed orange milk when you cut the gills, or did they stain blue/ green? 

that one up top does have the shape of lactarius, but since they're growing in clusters I'm betting you have some excellent pictures of Jack O' lantern. Nasty Jack as some call it.

Take em in a dark room and see if they glow in the dark.


----------



## Nealbopper

I referenced Jack o lanters and looking closely I could see that on the Jacks the stem is set to the back and the cone is split where on the Thyinos's stem is on center andthere is no split. here are more pictures.
Does anyone else know if these are Jacks or not?


----------



## Nealbopper

Well at least I got some cool pictures of some Jack O Lanterns. Thanks for the heads up. I do not like to go by the book alone, that is why I leave the shrooms and check with you guys and Google the hell out of it to be sure what I have. I am looking into colored glass so I can do gill / spore impressions. Learning about all the diferent mushrooms has been real fun.ne_eye:


----------



## Roosevelt

Another thing to remember is that Lactarius don't grow in clusters. I've only seen them as individuals. Now I can tell, those are definitely jacks.

Good pics though.


----------



## fasthunter

I was thinking the same thing when I read the title at this time of year. They sure are pretty though. I never took a Jack in the dark yet. Thinking about it to check it out sometime. Those honeys are really good too, but make sure you do a TON of reading on galerinas first though. Galerina's contain amatoxins and are EXTREMELY poisonous. Liver and Kidneys shut down, dialysis, Organ transplant, and most likely death just from one single mushroom. However, after a while they are pretty easy to ID. They are very abundant this time of year and go really good with alot of dishes. Just don't eat the stems though. They are pretty fibery.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Chanterelles?


----------



## fasthunter

Kelly Johnson said:


> Chanterelles?


 Chants have false gills and don't grow in clumps off of dead wood. They are also a summer mushroom. Jack O-lanterns are the ones that people mistake for chants. Jacks won't kill ya, but will make you bow to the porcelain thrown for a couple days. However, I love chants. I think those are my wifes favorite mushroom of all. Mine would be lactarius volemus, followed by horses, then blewits.


----------



## bigslick

I went to the local hardware and they gave me 2 glass scraps, clear, about 8-10" square for dollar and change. taped the edges with electrical tape and as suggested by others here print on the clear glass and can use white or black back ground to check print color. Been working great for me.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------

